
Show HN: Softagram – Developers, making your pull requests more reviewable - softagram
https://softagram.com
======
villeez
I'll share some background here to make it more approachable. (as the founder
and the first developer of the product)

Visualization of the changes is based on a webhook triggered code analysis,
comparison and visualization pipeline. The idea is to make pull request more
reviewable by showing the context of the change in just few seconds. Also any
new dependencies (that might screw your current design) are shown. It supports
multiple repositories making it suitable for large projects.

With last one year we have had major transformation to better integrate
Softagram into pull requests (of Azure, Github and Bitbucket) and merge
requests (of GitLab). This is to make it easily utilized within the current
developer workflows.

The major challenges is to make pull request code change visualization very
understandable while keeping it also sufficiently detailed to have it useful.
There is an additional detailed dependency visualization that will pop up
below the main visualization if your code changes are larger.

We would really love to get feedback on if it helps you and if it provides the
report fast enough, and generally if this approach is something that you like
or not.

